# Man Who Killed Bison Faces Criminal Charge



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok which one of you took this call.....

WESTBORO, Mass. -- A New Hampshire man who shot and killed an escaped buffalo in Massachusetts will be charged with firing a rifle on a roadway.

This happened earlier in the month on Interstate 495 in Marlboro. State police said Brian Farmer was returning to New Hampshire with three buffalo he had purchased in Lenox when one of the animals tumbled out of a livestock trailer.

Police said Farmer first tried to coax the 1,000-pound bison back into the trailer, but later killed it with two rifle shots.

Farmer was licensed to have the gun but Trooper Tom Ryan tells the MetroWest Daily News that it's a criminal offense to shoot a gun on or across a highway.

Farmer was previously cited for failing to properly secure his load.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

SOT_II @ Wed 22 Sep said:


> Ok which one of you took this call.....
> 
> WESTBORO, Mass. -- A New Hampshire man who shot and killed an escaped buffalo in Massachusetts will be charged with firing a rifle on a roadway.
> 
> ...


Yah, his rifle load.


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

*The Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Bison has a chapter out in Western Mass.? So now this average citizen now has a loss of the bison which he bought that day, a moving violation, and now several days later, a criminal charge for discharging a firearm on a highway. Maybe somebody should see if he was wearing his seatbelt too?*


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey that's EAST to me..."on Interstate 495 in Marlboro" it's prolly all them city folks...



MarkBoston @ Wed 22 Sep said:


> *The Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Bison has a chapter out in Western Mass.? So now this average citizen now has a loss of the bison which he bought that day, a moving violation, and now several days later, a criminal charge for discharging a firearm on a highway. Maybe somebody should see if he was wearing his seatbelt too?*


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Westborough is WESTERN Mass to you???? Dude, theres other places on earth besides Boston.


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

SOT_II @ Wed Sep 22 said:


> Hey that's EAST to me..."on Interstate 495 in Marlboro" it's prolly all them city folks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*West of Route 495 is where the cowboys and indians (pardon me, native americans) are in my book.*


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Boston to Westboro - 32.8 miles

Boston to Westfield - 96.3 miles

Boston to Pittsfield - 136.5 miles

Keeping Mark in Boston - priceless!!

Central Mass is actually between Worcester and Springfield.... anything from Springfield and west is "Western Mass"...


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey MarkBoston. Easy on the westerm mass folks, will ya! Remember, when you go to a domestic or armed robbery or even an illegally parked car, you go with 10-15 cops. We go alone. Ya gotta respect that a little, right? :lol:


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

What happened to all the bison meat. Its tasty!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

sarge439 @ Thu Sep 23 said:


> Hey MarkBoston. Easy on the westerm mass folks, will ya! Remember, when you go to a domestic or armed robbery or even an illegally parked car, you go with 10-15 cops. We go alone. Ya gotta respect that a little, right? :lol:


Thanks Sarge!! Exactly, and if we need backup we call the neighboring PD, which often has one PO or none on duty, so then we call MSP. MSP are great, but obviously they can be coming from afar so it'll take awhile. If you stop a guy with a gun you have some serious backup in just under 1 minute, we may have no one or have to wait several minutes... I just experienced this a couple weeks ago... No back-up. And you think you have it rough...?

And there are also a few BPD Officers that are originally from Western Mass...


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

Amen to that as I am all alone on shift with my closest backup between 15 and 20 minutes away.


----------

